# 434 hydraulic problem



## vannelle (Sep 7, 2007)

hi, im new to tractors and just purchased my first one to use on my 8 acre smallholding, it is an international 434 with a front end loader. I have connected a link box to the three point link and have no problems raising it but have trouble keeping it up. when it is in the raised position and i shut off the valve it drops straight away. If ileave the valve open i can feelthe pump pulsing away to hold it up. Any help on this matter would be very welcome.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the lift servo valve or seals/packing o-rings are leaking. You may have to disassemble the lift to rebuild or repair it. 





HERE is a link to a diagram of the lift assemble and associated parts. Is this the lift on your tractor or do you have a different version? Anyhow hope this gives you an idea of what to look at and the seals and o-rings are still available but the housing and cylinders are retired parts. 

By the way, welcome to Tractor Forum! Let us know how things go on this project and don't be a stranger.


----------



## vannelle (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the link to the diagram dont know what type i have butwill check it out tomorrow thank you once again


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For your future reference.

HERE is a link to the Case/IH parts website where you can look up your 434 parts and find what you need or just get an idea of how something is assembled.


----------



## vannelle (Sep 7, 2007)

*434 hydraulics*

Once again thank you very much for the link,the best one so far, just the thing i have been looking for.Only got access to computer on weekends so will let you know how i get on as soon as i can.


----------

